# Green Spot Algae on rocks wont go away.



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

I was hospitalized for a couple of weeks. My tank has been destroyed by algae. I did 2 95% water changes and blacked out the aquarium for a week (9days). I still have green spot algae all over the rocks. 

What kills GSA ???


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

Doubling up on phosphate worked for me.


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

Spot treat with excel or remove the rocks and bleach in 1/20 solution.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

How long do you leave the rocks in bleach ? Does the algae just fall off ? what happens ?



mfurufuru said:


> Spot treat with excel or remove the rocks and bleach in 1/20 solution.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

jonathan said:


> How long do you leave the rocks in bleach ? Does the algae just fall off ? what happens ?


I usually leave my rocks in for about 15-20 minutes, and it seems to kill off all the algae.

I find the algae just dies, and can be easily scrubbed off. This method works for other types of algae too.


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

I usually put plants like anubias in for about 5 min. Aquarium decor won't mater but 5min or so should work as well. Some plants are more tolerant than others.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

mfurufuru said:


> I usually put plants like anubias in for about 5 min. Aquarium decor won't mater but 5min or so should work as well. Some plants are more tolerant than others.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


What would be the bleach/water ratio you use for dipping your plants?


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

1cap of regular bleach and 20 caps of water.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

